

Show HN: A Swift Server Side Events (SSE) Client - harisamin
https://github.com/hamin/EventSource.Swift

======
harisamin
Also checkout my Swift Faye Client
[https://github.com/hamin/FayeSwift](https://github.com/hamin/FayeSwift) which
will eventually ad a eventsource/sse transport. On a tangent, also checkout my
Mac HN client [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mackernews-hacker-news-
clien...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mackernews-hacker-news-
client/id946730699?mt)

